# Homemade Vanilla Extract!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey all, we were getting a bit low on our homemade vanilla extract!  This one is bout four years old & seems to just get better & better!  








Well, getting a bit low so figured it was time to start another.  One vanilla bean in the jar, split open & cut in half... then added vodka to near the top of the jar.  













Should've started some before now, but guess better late than never!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2017)

I need to do this.    Is that all thats to it?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I need to do this.    Is that all thats to it?



Yep, we will give it a shake every so often but that's all!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2017)

Pretty simple proceedure but soooo much better than store bought.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Pretty simple proceedure but soooo much better than store bought.
> Gary



Totally agree Gary!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2017)

Been a month, starting to get some nice color & smelling really good!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm down to about 48 ounces of extract.  I've gone through 72 ounces in the last two and a half years.  Just checked on buying a pound of beans the other day to start another 120 ounces of extract.  HOLY CRAP!  The price of Mexican vanilla beans is just over 4 times higher than they were two years ago.  I picked up a pound of grade A Mexican vanilla beans back then for just under $100.  The price is now more than $400 a pound!  Turns out it is a matter of dwindling supply due to a bad harvest in 2016, plus rising demand due to the "all natural" trend.  Might have to rethink this and switch to Tahitian beans and make less.  Tahitian are still pricey at $76 / quarter pound. 

Here's a "how to" I put together for those interested. 

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-homemade-vanilla-extract.188646/


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks good but that is some pricey Vanilla Beans
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Dec 22, 2017)

Note to self: Buy crop futures in Vanilla and Marijuana


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks all!  Wow, Ray that is very pricey for sure...  We were lucky I guess as we were given this jar & one other, one bean per jar!  So, a $6 bottle of vodka & we were set.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 6, 2018)

Just shy of nine months, so figured I would update this.  This stuff is great, again.. it gets better with age!  Our last bottle lasted four years!  Wish again we'd have started more sooner.  

This is getting some good color & some small pieces of the vanilla bean are floating around!  We finished off our four year old jar just recently...  This new stuff is tasty, but not four year tasty!  It's been going just shy of nine months & we are getting another jar started!


----------

